# camera from duty-free?



## babydays (12 Jul 2006)

Not sure where I should have posted this.........but anyway..
Had bought a camera from Pixmania on June 3rd (!!!!) but it IS STILL NOT IN STOCK!!! Going on hols on Friday and really want a camera. Does anyone know how I can find out which cameras and at which price are for sale in the airport duty free?

The camera I had bought (and now want to cancel order of) is the SONY cybershot DSC W30 for E174- it has 6 MegaPixels and seemed like a good buy. 

Alternatively does anyone know where I could buy same or similar (6 MP and slim) for similar price?

DESPERATE!


----------



## tiger (12 Jul 2006)

Assuming you're in Dublin, http://www.pixels.ie are on Liffey st. and http://www.cameracentre.ie/ are on Grafton st.  Prices & models are online.(approx €270 I think for that model)Pixmania is now showing the camera for €211 (+ postage I presume), still not in stock.


----------



## gnashers (12 Jul 2006)

Have you tried ringing Duty-Free at Dublin Airport to find out what Camera's they stock, and the prices (01 814 4356)?


----------



## babydays (12 Jul 2006)

Thanks for links. All seem a good bit more expensive than what I had purchased - but at least you can physically get it!

I just keep getting an anwering machine at the Duty free shop. I'll keep trying though!


----------



## tallpaul (12 Jul 2006)

Peats Electronics have a Sony 6MP camera in their window on Dame Street for €219. Sorry but I don't have the serial number. You could ring them though...


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jul 2006)

_Argos _have a few digital cameras on special offer in their special offer mini catalogue right now.


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Jul 2006)

There's a  with 3x optical zoom for (I think) €169.99 — 50% off. Wouldn't be my first choice, manufacturer-wise, but for that kind of money it's a pretty good deal...

_[Edit: here's __another link__ to the same camera — the Argos website seems to be down..?]_


----------



## babydays (12 Jul 2006)

Tks Tallpaul,
called Peats but they spoke of the DSC 600 at E239. The man enthused about the camera. Also got through to Dublin Airport same is available for E198. BTW, you know you can actually pay for the camera over the phone and collect it from customer service when you fly through - great service!!

gotta go web-surfing for Argos deals.


----------



## babydays (12 Jul 2006)

Argos.ie is working but I can't find any cameras!!! Only cases or memory cards!

What's up with Samsung? The guy in the airport was raving about Fugi cameras. I had a Fugi from a few years back (just 2MP) and it;s pretty awful - is that the low MP or the manufacturer?


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Jul 2006)

babydays said:
			
		

> Argos.ie is working but I can't find any cameras!!! Only cases or memory cards!


No, the Irish site doesn't show a lot of items. Does the link I posted to the .co.uk site work for you?



			
				babydays said:
			
		

> What's up with Samsung? The guy in the airport was raving about Fugi cameras. I had a Fugi from a few years back (just 2MP) and it;s pretty awful - is that the low MP or the manufacturer?


Nothing wrong with Fuji cameras — compare specs/reviews on www.dpreview.com — but 2Mp is not going to give you great quality if you enlarge beyond 5" x 7" or so.

Nothing particularly wrong with Samsung as a brand, either — just that they haven't been making digital cameras for as long as the others. Mind you, I guess a lot of the technology is so similar nowadays that I wouldn't particularly be put off, in the case of a basic entry-level model like this...


----------



## tallpaul (12 Jul 2006)

babydays said:
			
		

> Tks Tallpaul,
> called Peats but they spoke of the DSC 600 at E239. The man enthused about the camera. Also got through to Dublin Airport same is available for E198. BTW, you know you can actually pay for the camera over the phone and collect it from customer service when you fly through - great service!!
> 
> gotta go web-surfing for Argos deals.


 
No worries but I DEFINITELY saw one in the window for €219...unless the WEEE charge on cameras is an unlikely €20...


----------



## ClubMan (12 Jul 2006)

babydays said:
			
		

> Argos.ie is working but I can't find any cameras!!! Only cases or memory cards!
> 
> What's up with Samsung? The guy in the airport was raving about Fugi cameras. I had a Fugi from a few years back (just 2MP) and it;s pretty awful - is that the low MP or the manufacturer?


 _Argos _have a _Samsung Digimax A7 _7 megapixel on special for €170. Catalogue number . Not slim as requested in the original post though. They have a bunch of others on special offer but most of the high res ones are more that €170.


----------



## babydays (12 Jul 2006)

Thanks a bunch Clubman for the reference. I'm pretty sure I want a slimline one this time round. 

I'd be happy to pay up to E230 for a slim digital camera with 6 mp (or up - unlikely in that price category!). Otherwise I might just wait out the Pixmania one to be in stock.........


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Jul 2006)

In that case, I'd recommend the [broken link removed] Bundle currently available from pixels.ie for €222 (second item on this [broken link removed]):



> 5 million pixels, 3X Optical Zoom with an extra 256MB xD card, case, rechargeable batteries and charger. Worth €100


You'll need everything that comes with it, and you can walk into the shop (Upper Liffey St. or Lower Baggot St.) and handle it before buying. The difference between 5Mp and 6Mp is negligible; lens and CCD quality are just as important, if not more so...​


----------



## babydays (14 Jul 2006)

Tks DocMoriarty,
The Fugi A500 is being sold at the airport for E157 - presumably that doesn't include the memory and battery etc included in teh bundle from pixels.ie - then again I'd better check. But the other downside is that it's not a super slim camera.....
I was so happy that I was sorted with teh Sony from Pixmania.....sigh!


----------



## Mumha (25 Jul 2006)

Don't bother with Olympus C-60 anyway ... absolute rubbish :-(


----------

